# ELR Bullets



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have bought a bunch of the ELR projectiles this past year, and I got another pack today. Todays pack came with a loading tip. I guess they just started doing this?


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

That’s nice of them but I’d be leery of a plastic one. Try to reload quickly in cold weather and snap!😳


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

sambo3006 said:


> That’s nice of them but I’d be leery of a plastic one. Try to reload quickly in cold weather and snap!😳


I’ll try it, can’t be worse than some of the brass ones I have used and broke.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Not all plastics are the same. You got your plastic spoon plastic and then you got your really rough durable plastics, lets hope they didn't go with the plastic spoon stuff.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I can tell those are quality projectiles based on the name alone per the wisdom of Goob.


----------



## buck (May 27, 2020)

How do you like those ELR bullets? Can you shoot them from the accura or are they specifically for the paramount?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

buck said:


> How do you like those ELR bullets? Can you shoot them from the accura or are they specifically for the paramount?


Powerbelt recommends a barrel twist rate of 1:22. I shoot them out of a Accura V2 LR with a 1;22 twist. They do make this bullet in .50 caliber as well and guys shoot them with a 1:24 twist.
I like the bullet, shoots good out of my rifle.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I can tell those are quality projectiles based on the name alone per the wisdom of Goob.


I have never been a fan of Powerbelt, but I like these.


----------



## buck (May 27, 2020)

Fowlmouth said:


> Powerbelt recommends a barrel twist rate of 1:22. I shoot them out of a Accura V2 LR with a 1;22 twist. They do make this bullet in .50 caliber as well and guys shoot them with a 1:24 twist.
> I like the bullet, shoots good out of my rifle.


Great to know, thank you! It sounds like we have the same gun. I’ll have to give them a try. This last season I used Blackhorn 209 with the powerbelt platinums. They shot decent, but I wasn’t completely satisfied. Could just be my bad shooting haha, but was looking for another bullet to try. Thanks!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have never been a fan of Powerbelt, but I like these.


I never could get PB bullets to shoot decent. I stick with what's great for my rifles and it's not PB.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have never been a fan of Powerbelt, but I like these.


3 capital letters. You can't go wrong!


----------



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

I might have to try the ELR projectiles again. Last year I had poor accuracy with the pack I tried. But I blame my muzzleloader loading jag for that. It would pull the plastic tip off when loading.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

percheye said:


> I might have to try the ELR projectiles again. Last year I had poor accuracy with the pack I tried. But I blame my muzzleloader loading jag for that. It would pull the plastic tip off when loading.


They also had an issue with the skirts being uneven, causing flyers and poor accuracy. If you look at the bottom, you can easily see what I'm talking about.

If you have a pack with these skirts, get ahold of CVA and they'll send you a new pack. I use the defective bullets to get close, then the correct ones to finish up. Great accuracy out of my CVA Paramount with the Anarchy muzzle break, I believe I was just north of 0.7000" @ 100 yds with a 5 shot group.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

percheye said:


> I might have to try the ELR projectiles again. Last year I had poor accuracy with the pack I tried. But I blame my muzzleloader loading jag for that. It would pull the plastic tip off when loading.


I haven't lost a tip off of one yet, but what I did do was this. I loaded powder, bullet and primer and proceeded to fire. It was a soft recoil and a lot quieter shot. I never hit the target. "What the he!!"? I had already shot a bunch of times and all were on target. I went to load the next bullet with the ramrod and my bullet was stuck in the loading tip. I pulled the bullet out when I removed the ramrod. I bought a new loading tip after that.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have had great luck with the powerbelts. But, I've never been known as a great target shooter. 
I could put up quite a few pictures of good animals I've taken using them..........


----------

